# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  Ktistakis Challenge 2014 (10 Mαϊου, Χανιά Κρήτης)

## S. KTISTAKIS

Τις καλυτερες ευχες σε ολα τα παιδια του χωρου για το 2014 !

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε ο πρώτος αγώνας για το 2014,απο τον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία και να είναι συνέχεια των πολύ επιτυχημένων διοργανώσεων που μας έχει συνηθίσει  ο Στέλιος , ανακοινώθηκε έγκαιρα ώστε να κάνουν τον προγραμματισμό τους οι αθλητές για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο αγώνων  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

_KEEP GIVING_ 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## goldenera

Καλή χρονιά στη λεβεντογέννα Κρήτη, και καλές και επιτυχημένες διοργανώσεις αγώνων στον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη!!!

----------


## NASSER

Καλή χρονιά και σε σένα Στέλιο και ότι επιθυμείς για το 2014! 
Όσο για την έγκαιρη ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης... Στέλιος είναι αυτός, πάντα προγραμματισμένος και πάντα με εκπλήξεις  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NAC Hellas

Ευχομαστε στον Στελλιο καλη επιτυχια και να προσθεσει αλλη μια πολυ καλη διοργανωση στο ενεργητικο του.
Εμεις σαν Ομοσπονδια θα στηριξουμε ως συνηθως και αυτον τον αγωνα του Στελλιου.
Ευχομαστε και καλη επιτυχια σ`ολους τους αθλητες που θα συμμετασχουν.

 Απο το Προεδρειο της NAC HELLAS.
 Ο Προεδρος της,Σοφοκλης Ταιηλορ.

----------


## Fataoulas

Καλη επιτυχια   :03. Thumb up: 

Κατα 99% θα εχουμε συμμετεχοντες απο Ζαντε  :01. Wink:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

Ετοιμαστείτε διότι ειναι ήδη έτοιμος .

----------


## NASSER

Διονύση χαίρομα που σας βλέπω μαζί και δείχνεται δυνατοί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία φώτο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## BODYMPAL

καλησπέρα και από έμενα! χαίρομαι για τα ευχάριστα νέα για τον αγώνα στα Χανια....ομολογώ ότι ξαφνιάστηκα ευχάριστα βλέποντας πως μετά από πολλααααα χρόνια θα ξαναγίνει κάποια διοργάνωση στη πόλη μας.!!!!! :05. Biceps:  Το θέμα είναι σε ποιο χώρο θα γίνει ?????

----------


## NASSER

BODYMPAL με Στέλιο διοργανωτή σίγουρα θα ζήσετε κάτι καλό σε όποιο χώρο και να επιλέξει. Αν και είμαι σίγουρος θα διαλέξει ότι καλύτερο περνάει από το χέρι του.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανένα νέο με  τον αγώνα Ktistakis Challenghe; Αλλες χρονιές ο Στέλιος μας είχε στην πρίζα  :01. Wink:

----------


## BODYMPAL

είναι ένα μεγάλο βήμα να ξαναγίνουν αγώνες στα Χανια!!! Ιστορικά αν το πάρουμε ίσως έχουν περάσει και 20 χρόνια από τον τελευταίο αγώνα στη πόλη μας!!!Θα τα ξέρει καλύτερα ο κ. Κτιστακης!!!! :05. Posing:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Στις  *10 ΜΑΙΟΥ* και οχι στις 17 του ιδιου μηνα θα λαβει μερος το* "KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE 2014 - GREEK KING"* !

Nα ζητησω *ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ* απο ολους τους αθλητες αλλα και οποιον ενδιαφερομενο για την αλλαγη ημερομηνιας! Οπως ολοι γνωριζετε στις 17-18 ολα τα δημοσια κτιρια δεν  μπορουν να διατεθουν λογο των δημοτικων εκλογων (Νομος Κρατους παραμενουν κλειστα) !

Στις επομενες ημερες βιντεο της εκδηλωσης αλλα και αθλητες που εχουν εκδηλωσει ενδιαφερον συμμετοχης *(ο αριθμος μεχρι και σημερα εχει υπερβει τους 25)* !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η διοργανωση μας φετος γινετε σε μια πολη που εχει να φιλοξενησει αγωνα  Σωματικης Διαπλασης *20 ολοκληρα χρονια.* Ειχα την τυχη να ειμαι παρον στο τελευταιο αγωνα  τοτε σε ηλικια εφηβου και νοιωθω ιδιαιτερη χαρα που θα προσπαθησουμε να ξανασυνδεσουμε ενα κενο 20 ολοκληρων ετων ! 

Οι περισοτεροι γνωριζουν οτι η διοργανωση *"ΚTISTAKIS CHALLENGE"* που γινετε καθε 4 χρονια εχει ως σκοπο να γινετε καθε φορα και σε *διαφορετικη πολη* αλλα ποτε στην ιδια 2 φορες με γνωμονα παντα την σωστη προωθηση του αθληματος.

*To 2006 ηταν η ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ το 2010 το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και τωρα ηρθε η σειρα της πολης των ΧΑΝΙΩΝ.*

Η χαρα ειναι διπλη προσωπικα για εμενα καθως η καταγωγη της οικογενειας μου ειναι ο νομος Χανιων και οχι το Ηρακλειο που ζω μιας και  παλια βεντετα αναγκασε τους τοτε συγγενεις μου να αλλαξουν τοπους !

Ο κοσμος εχει δειξει *ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ* ενδιαφερον και ελπιζω να τους ανταμειψουμε με το καλυτερο δυνατο αποτελεσμα.

Χωρος διεξαγωγης του EVENT  το* ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΚΛΑΔΙΣΟΥ* ! ! !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Ετοιμη και η μητρα της αφισας το μονο που μενει ειναι να την πλαισιωσουν οι χορηγοι !
*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Να υπενθυμησουμε στους αθλητες που θα μας τιμησουν με την παρουσια τους οτι σαν διοργανωση θα τους καλυψουμε τα εισητηρια ακτοπλοικος ενω γινετε προσπαθεια να ενταχθει αναμεσα στους χορηγους και αεροπορικη εταιρεια ωστε να υπαρξη εαν ειναι δυνατον και αεροπορικη καλυψη !

Η διαμονη των αθλητων σε ξενοδοχεια για ενα βραδυ συμπεριλαμβανετε στις παροχες των αθλητων επισης !

Ενα ερασιτεχνικο βιντεο για να παρετε μια γευση απο την πολη των *ΧΑΝΙΩΝ* κατα την διαμονη σας !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πανέμορφο μέρος όχι μόνο τα Χανιά αλλλα ολόκληρη η  Κρήτη και πιστεύω σε άλλες εποχές και χωρίς το οικονομικό κίνητρο  της πληρωμής εισητηρίων για τούς αθλητές θα γινόταν μεγάλη κοσμοσυροή , γιατι όποιος δεν έχει πάει στην Κρήτη αξίζει να πάει γιατι χάνει και όποιος έχει πάει σίγουρα θα θέλει να ξαναπάει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Το κόβω να γίνεται χαμός φέτος στα Χανιά.  :01. Smile: 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι ο πρώτος αγώνας γιαυτή τη σεζόν και καλό είναι οι αθλητές να κάνουν μια πρώτη εμφάνιση για να μπορέσουν να φορμαριστούν για τους επόμενους. Και φυσικά θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουν να απολαύσουν τον αγώνα με μια πιο χαλαρή ψυχολογία, γιατί το επιβάλλει το καλό περιβάλλον  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ο χωρος διεξαγωγης του αγωνα οπως παρουσιαζετε παρακατω ειναι ευρυχωρος για *ΘΕΑΤΕΣ* - *ΠΕΡΙΠΤΕΡΑ* - *ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ*  ωστε να υπαρχει ανεση κινησεων και εξυπηρετηση απο ολους για ολους !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Εχωντας εξεσφαλησει την υποστηριξη του  *"ΔΗΜΟΥ ΧΑΝΙΩΝ"*  ο οποιος μας παρεχει το κλειστο γυμναστηριο Κλαδισου για την διεξαγωγη της διοργανωσης μας ειναι αυτονοητο να αρχιζει να σχηματιζετε το παζλ των χορηγων !

Ενας απο τους πρωτους μεγαλους χορηγους λοιπον ειναι το γνωστο σε ολους "VILLA MERCENDES" Xανιων με την γνωστη του παραλια "COSTA COSTA" τα οποια θα επιμεληθουν το μενου των αθλητων μας με ειδικα πιατα - την χαλαρωση τους στους πολυχωρους της παραλιας καθως και την νυχτερινη εξοδο μας μετα το τελος της διοργανωσης !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΕΤΟΙΜΑΣΤΕΙΤΕΕΕΕΕ ! ! !*

----------


## NASSER

Φέτος δεν έχω αγωνιστικές βλέψεις αλλά ο Στέλιος θα με κάνει να επισκεφτώ τα Χανιά στις 10 Μαΐου για να απολαύσω μια ξεχωριστή διοργάνωση ως θεατής  :03. Thumb up: 
Ο χώρος δείχνει πραγματικά καλός και εφόσον το πλαισιώσουν και οι χορηγοί της διοργάνωσης, θα δείχνει τέλειος!

----------


## kelaidis

Στελή, φέτος προβλέπεται να ξεπεράσεις τον εαυτό σου !
Καλή επιτυχία στον αγώνα και στους αθλητές.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE 2014 :*

FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ - ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ:
1)Fitness
2)Performance
3)Athletic
4)Super Body
5)Master 40+ 
6 )Junior

BODYBUILDING:
1)Junior -22
2)Men 3 εως 1.67m
3)Men 2 απο 1.68m εως 1.74m
4)Men 1 απο 1.75 και ανω
5)Μαστερ 40+
6)Γυναικων
7)Αλλοδαπων
8)Ζευγαριων

ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΑΘΛΑ:
1)Kαλυτερου Ποζερ
2)Αναδειξη Γενικου Νικητη *OVERALL GREEK KING - KTISTAKIS CHALLENGE* (δικαιωμα συμμετοχης απο τους νικητες ολων των κατηγοριων ΒΒ)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενας απο τους μεγαλους χορηγους της διοργανωσης ακουει στο ονομα *"BODYBUILDING CLUB"*  ! Θα δωσει το παρον με εναν απο τους κορυφαιους αθλητες της χωρας μας τον κ *ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟ* ! Για αυτη τη συνεργασια - στηρηξη θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω τον *κ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ* και τον επαγγελματισμο που μου εδειξε σε οσα ειπαμε ωστε ενας μεγαλος αθλητης να ειναι κοντα μας !

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Οι συμμετοχες αθλητων απο καθε γωνια της χωρας  ειναι αξιοσημειωτη την περιοδο που διανυουμε ! ! ! 

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω εκ των προτερων τα παιδια που εχουν επικοινωνησει μαζι μας και εχουν δηλωσει ενδιαφερον και να τους ευχυθω καλη δυναμη μεχρι το τελος ωστε να ξαναζησει η πολη των Χανιων μετα απο 20 ολοκληρα χρονια τους ρυθμους μιας διοργανωσης !

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δυσκολα βρισκουμε μια περιοχη που να μην εχει τουλαχιστον εναν εκπροσωπο  στη διοργανωση κατι που θα γεμησει "χρωμα" και σκληρο ανταγωνισμο τη σκηνη ! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους τους αθλητες .

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ετοιμο το παζλ !

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Στέλιο!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Γ@Μ@ΤΟ το video.Kαλη επιτυχια.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας που θα ανοίξει τους αγώνες ΜαΪου - Ιουνίου, πλησιάζει ! Καλή επιτυχία στον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΞΕΚΙΝΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΑΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΟYΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ !*

 Από σημερα ολοκληρη η πολη στο ποδι με την αφιξη των αθλητων !

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία Στέλιο.  :03. Thumb up: 

Να περιμένουμε το καθιερωμένο ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα από εσένα;

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Φετος Πανο μου λεω να καινοτομισουμε και να σας κανω μια διαφορετικη παρουσιαση του αγωνα απο εβδομαδα !

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΣΤΕΛΙΟ, ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΥΧΗ. *

----------


## Muscleboss

> Φετος Πανο μου λεω να καινοτομισουμε και να σας κανω μια διαφορετικη παρουσιαση του αγωνα απο εβδομαδα !


Θα περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία.  :03. Thumb up: 

Εδώ θα πρέπει να απολογηθώ όμως για κάτι. Είχα αναφέρει πέρυσι ότι θα δοκιμάζαμε φέτος ένα Live webcast στον αγώνα του Στέλιου μέσα από το bodybuilding.gr. Δυστυχώς όλη τη χρονιά φέτος βρίσκομαι εκτός Ελλάδος και με τις εξελίξεις αναβάθμισης της σελίδας δεν είχαμε τη δυνατότητα να βρεθούμε στην Κρήτη. Καλά να είμαστε θα το κάνουμε επόμενη χρονιά.

----------


## goldenera

Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία τόσο στον διοργανωτή Στέλιο όσο και στους αθλητές που θα λάβουν μέρος!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kok

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές αλλά και τον Στέλιο που παραμένει πιστός στη μεγάλη μας αγάπη που λέγεται Bodybuilding!

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Η βραδια ηταν *ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ* οι περιπου 30 αθλητες σε *ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ* κατασταση αν και 1ος αγωνας της σεζον ! 

Προκαταβολικα ενα ευχαριστω σε οσους παραβρεθηκαν και μας τιμησαν με την παρουσια τους .


*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ 3ου GREEK KING* : *ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ* 







(και ομως ο Γενικος Νικητης δεν ειναι σε αυτη τη φωτο απλα προσεξτε το επιπεδο των παιδιων που τερματισαν πιο κατω και θα καταλαβετε....)

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο σε ευχαριστούμε για την άμεση ενημέρωση, περιμένουμε λοιπόν ενημέρωση (και τον Γενικο Νικητη  :01. Mr. Green: )

----------


## BODYMPAL

καλημέρα και απο εμένα!
 Χτες ήμουν και εγω σαν θεατής στους αγώνες! Ήταν μια φανταστική διοργάνωση σε ενα φοβερό χώρο πολλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στο κ Κτιστακη που έφερε το άθλημα μας και πάλι στη πόλη μας!!!
 Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω αν ήταν έστω και ένας Χανιώτης επι σκηνής κατι που με ξάφνιασε και με στεναχώρησε παράλληλα .... 
Δεν ηταν το αναμενόμενο μιας και το καλοκαίρι ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΑ πολύ πιάνουν αγωνιστική φόρμα και περίμενα πως θα στηρίξουν τον αγώνα και τη προσπάθεια να ξανάρθει στα χανια το BODYBUILDING μετα απο 20 χρονια........! 
Αν δε κάνω λάθος κάποια φάση το είπε και ο κ Κτιστακης οτι δεν ήταν το αναμενόμενο και την επομένη φορά ραντεβού στον Αγιο Νικολαο!
Απο εμένα και πάλι μπράβο κ Κτιστακη μακάρι να μπορέσω να ξαναετοιμαστω και να ξαναπαίξω σε αγώνα δικόσας μια και η πρώτη μου εμπειρία ηταν στο πρώτο GREEK KING  που πραγματικά ο τρόπος που αγκαλιασατε και στηρίξατε όλους τους αθλητές ηταν φοβερός κάτι που προσωπικά με συγκίνησε μιας και δεν το περίμενα!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

συγχαρητήρια έμαθα ότι ήταν μια πολύ πετυχημένη διοργάνωση και δεν θα μπορούσε να μην ήταν άλλωστε γιατι με το μεράκι που χαρακτηρίζει τον Στέλιο Κτιστάκη ήταν δεδομένο 
κρίμα αν υπήρχαν Χανιώτες αθλητές και δεν κατέβηκαν η δεν προετοιμάστηκαν γι αυτο τον αγώνα , γιατι τελικά αν ισχύει αυτό αυτοί θα είναι οι χαμένοι 
αναμένουμε αναλυτικό φωτορεπορτάζ και νέα για τον αγώνα αυτό , με την πινελιά τού Στέλιου  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Στην εισοδο του σταδιου η πρωτη εικονα τα περιπτερα που μας τιμησαν :*










(Συγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα για λογους υγειας δεν ειχα την δυνατοτητα παρουσιασης νωριτερα.)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Μετα την δηλωση συμμετοχης καθε αθλητης λαμβανε τον αριθμο συμμετοχης - νερο - διαφορα σνακ απο τα περιπτερα και ενα στρωμα γυμναστικης για την ανετη παραμονη του στα αποδυτηρια (4 με 5 αθλητες ανα δωματιο).*







*Μετα την ληξη συμμετοχων ακολουθησε ο διαχωρισμος των κατηγοριων FITNESS.*



*

Mετα τον διαχωρισμο οι αθλητες ειχαν 1 ωρα να ξεκουραστουν πριν την εναρξη του αγωνα ενω οι κριτες αποφασιζαν για την ροη των κατηγοριων επι σκηνης.*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Την ωρα που οι υπευθυνοι αποδυτηριων εκαναν ενημερωση για την ροη των κατηγοριων στους αθλητες τα παλια μελη του συγκροτηματος MASTER TEMPO - VIP "κρατουσαν παρεα" στον κοσμο κατα την εισοδο του.*

----------


## NASSER

Όμορφη ατμόσφαιρα από το ξεκίνημα! Αυτό θα έπρεπε να φροντίζουν όλοι Μπράβο σου και πάλι Στέλιο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Η βραδια ξεκινησε με την κατηγορια MASTER FITNESS 40 + και 50+*








*MASTER FITNESS 50+*

1ος ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ (16)






*ΜASTERS FITNESS 40+*

4ος ΣΤΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ (6)






3ος  ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΣ (2)





2ος  ΠΕΤΙΔΗΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ (7)





1ος  ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (13)







*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ (PROTEIN SHOP)*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Κατηγορια JUNIOR FITNESS*








3ος ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΥΔΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (8)





2ος ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΜΠΕΜΠΗΣ (10)





1ος  ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ




*
ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΑΚΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ (Συνδιοργανωτης)*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευχαριστούμε για την παρουσίαση Στέλιο, πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*










3ος ΘΕΟΔΟΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ  (10)






2ος ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ  (15)





1ος  ΚΟΝΤΟΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ  (17)





*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ BODYBUILDING CLUB*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ PERFORMACE ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*










3ος ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ





2ος  ΤΖΙΡΑΚΗΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ





1ος ΓΕΡΑΚΙΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΣ






*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗΣ*




*
ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΗ ΚΥΡΙΤΣΑΚΗ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ*.






*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟ ΑΠΟΔΥΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΚΑΡΑΤΑΡΑΚΗ ΜΙΧΑΛΗ.
*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικά γρήγορα σχόλια για καποιους αθλητες που παρατηρώ στις φωτογραφίες :

*Ανδρέας Σοφουλάκης*,ενας SuperMaster που απολαμβάνει την συμμετοχή του στους αγώνες, με θετική ενέργεια και πολυ καλές αγωνιστικές  παρουσίες.






*Γιωργος Ζουμής,* τον θυμάμαι που είχε πάρει Παγκόσμιο στα Fitness, ίσως το 2002(; ) , καπου απείχε αλλά έχει επανέλθει,κερδίζωντας κατηγορίες ΒΒ πλέον.




*Αναστασόπουλος Νίκος*, πρώτη φορά τον βλέπω, φοβερα προικισμένος στα χέρια, μπορεί να έχει  καλο μέλλον,με μεθοδική δουλειά

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να πώ πως η παρουσίαση απο το Στέλιο υποδειγματική όπως πάντα και ο αγώνας αν και ο πρώτος της σεζόν είχε καλές και ποιοτικές συμμετοχές με αξιόλογους αθλητές και θα μείνω και εγω στον Ανδρέα Σοφουλάκη όπως είπε ο Κώστας απολαμβάνει τις συμμετοχές του σε αγώνες και γι αυτό πάντα σωστα φορμαρισμένος και με πολύ θετική ενέργεια 
ο ο Ζουμής Γιώργος πραγματικά ξεχώρησε στην κατηγορία του αλλα και γενικά όλοι οι αθλητες που παρουσιάστηκαν μέχρι τώρα στο φωτορεπορτάζ ήταν πολυ κοντα μεταξύ τους και αυτο δίνει αξία στούς ίδιους αλλα και στούς νικητές 
αναμένουμε με ανυπομονησία την συνέχεια με όλες τις συμμετοχές  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΑTHLETIC ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*














3ος  ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ (4)







2ος  ΒΑΡΔΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ (11)







1ος  ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ






*
ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΕΧΤΡΕΜΕ STORES (οι αθλητες της κατηγοριας ελαβαν δωρα απο τον χορηγο )*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ SUPER BODY  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ*















3ος  ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ







2ος ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ







1ος  ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ







*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*GUEST POSER ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ATHLETIC ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ*














2η  ΛΙΝΤΑ ΚΟΥΛΕΤΣΙΟΥ  (20)






1η ΜΠΑΛΑΜΠΑΝΗ ΣΟΦΙΑ  (19)






*ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Ακολουθησε 10 λεπτο διαλλειμα για το κοινο ενω παραλληλα στη σκηνη εγινε παρουσιαση KRAV MAGA απο την σχολη του κ ΣΤΑΘΑΚΗ ΚΩΣΤΑ !*















*ΣΤΑΘΑΚΗΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*JUNIOR*
1ος ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ


*MASTERS 50+*
1ος  ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ


*MASTERS 40+*
1ος  ΠΕΤΙΔΗΣ ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ
2ος  ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ














*
ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ MR ΚΡΗΤΗ  ΣΤΙΣ 25-5-2014 ΤΖΑΓΚΑΡΑΚΗ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΩΣ 1.69 ΒΒ*
1ος ΘΕΟΔΟΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΕΩΣ 1.74 ΒΒ*
1ος ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
2ος ΧΕΛΙΔΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
3ος ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ 1.74+ ΒΒ*
1ος  ΜΑΥΡΑΚΗΣ ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ
2ος  ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
3ος  ΓΙΑΝΝΟΥΛΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ
4ος  ΓΕΡΑΚΙΤΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ
5ος  ΠΕΤΡΙΔΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
-     ΒΑΡΔΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΡΚΟΣ      (δεν πηρε καταταξη αργησε να βγει στη σκηνη)
-     ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΥ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ   (δεν πηρε καταταξη αργησε να βγει στη σκηνη)






















*
ΑΠΟΝΟΜΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ ΜΠΑΡΙΤΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΝΟΣ ΚΡΙΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ*

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*ΑΝΑΔΕΙΞΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΥ ΝΙΚΗΤΗ*























*GREEK KING 2014   MAYΡΑΚΗΣ ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ*






(Σας ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση που δειξατε στην παρουσιαση του αγωνα)

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Δυο λογια για την πρωτη διοργανωση μεσα στο 2014 :

Αν και πρωτος αγωνας για το 14 ο ανταγωνισμος και το επιπεδο των αθλητων ηταν υψηλο για οσους αθλητες δηλωσαν συμμετοχη. Σιγουρα δεν υπηρξαν μεγαλα ονοματα του χωρου επι σκηνης αλλα αυτο ειναι η μαγεια τελικα σε αυτες διοργανωσεις το οτι μπορει να το παρει ο οποιοσδηποτε !

Απο την αλλη μαθαμε οτι καποια παιδια ετοιμαστηκαν για να χτυπησουν την συγκεκριμρνη διοργανωση κατι που μας χαροποιησε ιδαιτερα.

Πιστευουμε οτι σαν διοργανωση ανεβηκαμε απιπεδα καθως με την εγγραφη καθε αθλητη γινοταν και η προμηθευση του με προιοντα που ενδυκνιωντε προς καταναλωση κατα την διαρκεια παραμονης του στο χωρο προθερμανσης. Βαλαμε τους αθλητες ανα 5 το πολυ ατομα σε ευρυχωρα αποδυτηρια με καλο αερισμο και συναμα του παρεχαμε 1 στρωμα γυμναστικης για την ανετη προσμονη του μεσα σε αυτον.


Η επιλογη της πολης των Χανιων δεν ηταν τυχαια οσα ρισκα και εαν παραμονευαν σε μια πολη που ειχε 2 δεκαετιες να φιλοξενησει αγωνα. Ειχαμε προνοησει για τα χειροτερα οπως απο αποψη συμμετοχης αθλητων αλλα και κοσμου ωστε να βγει μια προσεγμενη και ενδιαφερουσα εκδηλωση. 

Οι αθλητες μας τιμησαν και με το παραπανω σε επιπεδο αλλα και σε συμμετοχες για την εποχη. Το παραπονο μας ηταν στην προσελευση του κοσμου αλλα οπως προειπα ειχαμε μεριμνησει και για αυτο. Κοπηκαν 252 εισητηρια απο 10 ευρω , μοιρασαμε 150 προσκλησεις εκ των οποιων οι 123 μας τιμησαν αρα το συνολο των θεατων ηταν 402 ατομα συν τους 24 συνοδους των αθλητων !

Οι αθλητες περαν του ξενοδοχειου και των μεταφορικων φετος ειχαν και δωρεαν μεταφορα απο το χωρο διεξαγωγης του αγωνα προς τα ξενοδοχεια αλλα και τα σημεια αναχωρησης  προς τις ιδιαιτερες πολεις τους. Οσοι δεν μας τιμησαν δεν θα εχουν καμια δικαιολογια για γκρινια στους επομενους αγωνες πανω σε αυτα τα θεματα (σας πειραζω μεταξυ σοβαρου και αστειου).

Ευχομαι στην πολη των Χανιων και ειδικα στον κοσμο να τονωσαμε το ενδιαφερον τους για το αθλημα που αγαπαμε και υπηρετουμε ωστε να κερδισουμε ακομα περισοτερους στο χωρο μας.


Να πουμε πως απο τα εσοδα των εισητηριων καθε θεατης ο οποιος δηλωνε οτι σκεφτετε να αγωνιστει στο μελλον και μετα απο κληρωση που εγινε στο τελος της βραδιας αναδειξαμε εναν τυχερο ο οποιος κατα την προετοιμασια του αυτη θα του χορηγησουμε *ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ 100 ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙΑ 1lt ΥΓΡΑ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΑ !
*
Πιστευουμε πως δωσαμε κατι καλυτερο απο αλλες χρονιες και ευελπιστουμε να φανηκαμε ανταξιοι των απαιτησεων ειτε καποιος ηταν αθλητης ειτε θεατης ειτε χορηγος.

Να ευχυθω μεσα απο την καρδια μου να πανε το ιδιο καλα και οι υπολοιπες διοργανωσεις οι οποιες ακολουθουν !

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*ΣΤΕΛΙΟ,
ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ, KEEP GIVING .
*

----------

